
The Long, Final Goodbye of the VCR - jgalt212
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/22/technology/the-long-final-goodbye-of-the-vcr.html
======
jgalt212
> At the time, the machines cost $50,000 apiece. But that did not stop orders
> from being placed for 100 of them in the week they debuted, according to Mr.
> Pfost. “This represented an amount almost as great as a year’s gross income
> for Ampex,” he wrote.

Now, that's a hockey stick.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12131323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12131323)

